# Keshar



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

A little suite in two parts using different exotic scales in combination.

SCORE: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/KESHAR.pdf

MP3: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/KESHAR.mp3

Greetings.


----------

